# Observation Hive - autumn installation?



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I have put a late October swarm into an observation hive and keep mine running all winter. I am assuming the observation hive will be indoors. It really helps if there is a screened area between the external entrance and the observation hive so that cold air does not get sucked through the hive. Be prepared to feed them and make sure direct sunlight can't shine into the observation hive or it will trigger orientation flights on cold sunny days.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

ffrtsaxk said:


> I have put a late October swarm into an observation hive and keep mine running all winter. I am assuming the observation hive will be indoors. It really helps if there is a screened area between the external entrance and the observation hive so that cold air does not get sucked through the hive. Be prepared to feed them and make sure direct sunlight can't shine into the observation hive or it will trigger orientation flights on cold sunny days.


Yes, your heating system can pull negative pressures that will freeze out nucs, etc. with an outside access tube. Something is not exactly right if that situation exists, but it is very common. Well discussed on wood heat forums.


----------

